# Make your own yarn basket!



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

OK....this is sewing, but who doesn't need a pretty basket for yarn! I never would have thought of doing it this way! Nice tutorial and explanation.
http://tanisknits.com/2015/06/03/clothesline-basket-tutorial/


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

That is a great idea! I have a Janome too...love it.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just what I need....one more thing to do. But this is way cool! Thanks so much for the link. jberg


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love it.. Great idea. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link :sm24:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Celt Knitter said:


> OK....this is sewing, but who doesn't need a pretty basket for yarn! I never would have thought of doing it this way! Nice tutorial and explanation.
> http://tanisknits.com/2015/06/03/clothesline-basket-tutorial/


There is a you tube vid of this technique. I don't have it handy at the moment. Google is every one's friend. LOL


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Celt Knitter said:


> OK....this is sewing, but who doesn't need a pretty basket for yarn! I never would have thought of doing it this way! Nice tutorial and explanation.
> http://tanisknits.com/2015/06/03/clothesline-basket-tutorial/


That's a good tutorial. I have made heaps of these but I now use an old machine I have after breaking a spring in my good machine. They are certainly easy to make and cheap. Will try and add a photo of some of mine.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

These are just great.....ggod job! Now to haul the beast out and get some rope. I fin baskets like that are better for fruit in a warm climate because they don't make it sweat!


Sjlegrandma said:


> That's a good tutorial. I have made heaps of these but I now use an old machine I have after breaking a spring in my good machine. They are certainly easy to make and cheap. Will try and add a photo of some of mine.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Fabulous idea and great variety of baskets! I wonder if tightly knitted icord would work. Maybe if felted.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Worth a try peacegoddess! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sjlegrandma: Wow! Your baskets are so lovely! And now my mind is saying: Guess what family gets for Christmas this year with a mini-loaf of pumpkin bread inside? Love this idea and just can't wait to try it! Thank so much again. jberg


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

The link wouldn't work for me, but from pictures from another contributor, it appears to be like the wrapped clothesline baskets I was making for awhile. 
I hadn't thought of this use, but thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow...great and looks like something I could do!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Interesting idea. :sm24:


----------



## Isabel.L (Feb 4, 2015)

I have made these also and use them for all kinds of things..... Easy but creative as they never come out exactly the same. Dying half or the bottom is a good idea... In the beginning I used to wrap the cord with strips of fabric which was so colorful but now do just the cord.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Would like to to try this fantastic idea and very unique Tks for sharing????????????????


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

These are outstanding! Tutorial is most helpful - clear and detailed.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What a cool idea!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you , can't wait to make one.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> That's a good tutorial. I have made heaps of these but I now use an old machine I have after breaking a spring in my good machine. They are certainly easy to make and cheap. Will try and add a photo of some of mine.


Your baskets are beautiful, great job. Thanks for the hint of using the old machine, that's what I'll pull out once I get the cotton line.
Went to one of our local mixed hardware stores where in the past years I have purchased many bundles of cotton clothes line. This time the shelf contained only propylene or a mixed cotton/poly line.

What do you think? Can I still use the cotton/poly? Can I sew the propylene line? It came in so many colours including glow in the dark - or is the fiber too had to sew in?

Would appreciate your feedback


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Tove said:


> Your baskets are beautiful, great job. Thanks for the hint of using the old machine, that's what I'll pull out once I get the cotton line.
> Went to one of our local mixed hardware stores where in the past years I have purchased many bundles of cotton clothes line. This time the shelf contained only propylene or a mixed cotton/poly line.
> 
> What do you think? Can I still use the cotton/poly? Can I sew the propylene line? It came in so many colours including glow in the dark - or is the fiber too had to sew in?
> ...


I would think not. I haven't tried it but I think you would have trouble sewing it and could damage your machine and break lots of needles. This subject has been on KP a couple of times before with lots of hints etc, if you press search at the top of the page and type in rope bowls it will show them. I buy my rope at BigW a chain store here. It comes in 15M hanks and costs $3:50. I can make 2 medium and 1 small bowl from that.you can also buy from a large hardware chain store here by the metre but it is a lot more expensive. Good luck I hope you find the cotton rope somewhere near you. Christine


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I would think not. I haven't tried it but I think you would have trouble sewing it and could damage your machine and break lots of needles. This subject has been on KP a couple of times before with lots of hints etc, if you press search at the top of the page and type in rope bowls it will show them. I buy my rope at BigW a chain store here. It comes in 15M hanks and costs $3:50. I can make 2 medium and 1 small bowl from that.you can also buy from a large hardware chain store here by the metre but it is a lot more expensive. Good luck I hope you find the cotton rope somewhere near you. Christine


Thanks Christine, I too hope I can locate the cotton line somewhere.
There are a few more hardware stores I can try but like you say, they're more expensive. I was so surprised to find my local source no longer had cotton line.

I've followed the past conversations about the clothesline bowls/buckets, have not seen my problem though


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

As I go outside to hang clothes this morning, I will check out my clothesline. I don't think it's all cotton either. Could hardly find one a few years ago when the old one became unusable. And I do plan to give this a try. You've all made it sound so appealing. I will use my trusty Husky Star machine with a needle made for sewing jeans. All of this after I get a dress made for son's wedding in two weeks. Thanks for this post. It's been fun to read. Can't wait to try it. Happy (bluejean)Needling. jberg


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

While reading about this use for the clothesline baskets, I got thinking about other items I have made that would work for a yarn basket. 
Many of the items were from my "Easter basket" period--that didn't sell well for that purpose. I made ones over a frame or plastic pretzel bin using recycled wool sweaters, then some that were knit (and some then felted), and some with washable cotton fabrics as well as the clothesline baskets. With or without the handle, these might work. Thanks for helping me see outside the box for other uses. Some photos of completed projects:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Found a few sources for 100% cotton in the US:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1273570&KPID=953649&pla=pla_953649
http://www.webriggingsupply.com/pages/catalog/rope/rope-3strand-manila.html#E
http://www.walmart.com/ip/16879712?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=147&adid=22222222227016736585&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=41080783952&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78766860152&veh=sem
http://www.jcpenney.com/household-essentials-100-cotton-clothesline/prod.jump?ppId=pp5002410614&selectedSKUId=80112800018&selectedLotId=8011280&fromBag=true&quantity=1&cm_mmc=ShoppingFeed-_-GooglePLA-_-Laundry%20Accessories-_-80112800018&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=laundry%20accessories&utm_content=80112800018&gclid=Cj0KEQjwvtS6BRC8pcKn8OXIg_wBEiQAqtpiz_g-W2cLpLwm7n5EfjsxmrKrJDDS6UbUazI6ybGAO7AaAprG8P8HAQ&kwid=productads-adid^45810122978-device^c-plaid^81646490018-sku^80112800018-adType^PLA
http://www.amazon.com/Household-Essentials-Cotton-Clothesline-16-Inch/dp/B007UTM9GM/ref=sr_1_1/177-0218383-6493244?ie=UTF8&qid=1465220581&sr=8-1&keywords=100+cotton+clothesline


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> The link wouldn't work for me, but from pictures from another contributor, it appears to be like the wrapped clothesline baskets I was making for awhile.
> I hadn't thought of this use, but thank you for the suggestion!


I made fabric wrapped baskets too. I bought the clotheslone cord and wrapped it in pretty fabrics. I like the ones shown here though. I still use mine for all sorts of things.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

